# Netzteil Einbau, Lüfterausrichtung unten oben



## Maett (26. August 2011)

*Netzteil Einbau, Lüfterausrichtung unten oben*

Guten Tag,

Ich habe eine Frage bzgl dem Einbau des Netzteils.


Bei meinem neuen Gehäuse wird das NT unten eingebaut. Die Frage die ich mir nun stelle - In welche Richtung soll der Lüfter zeigen, unten oder oben?

Bei der Bilddokumentation von PCGH wird in dem Antec three hundred Gehäuse das NT mit dem Lüfter nach unten verbaut. Ich nutze das selbe Gehäuse aber in der beiliegenden Beschreibung steht drin man solle den Lüfter nach oben richten. Nach unten ist sowieso mehr als wenig Platz und zudem kann die Luft, wenn ich sie nach unten blasen lasse, nicht nach außen strömen, da im Boden keine Löcher vorhanden sind.

Was haben sich die PCGH Redakteure also bei dem Einbau mit Lüfter nach unten dabei gedacht. Sollte ich dies so adaptieren oder ihn doch lieber noch oben richten?

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe


----------



## seventyseven (26. August 2011)

*AW: Netzteil Einbau, Lüfterausrichtung unten oben*

Wenn im Boden keine Löcher sind lieber nach oben...


----------



## DeadlyTear (26. August 2011)

*AW: Netzteil Einbau, Lüfterausrichtung unten oben*

Wundert mich eigentlich, dass es Gäuse gibt, bei denen keine Löcher sind, obwohl die NT-Position unten ist. 

In dem Fall natürlich den Lüfter Richtung Innenraum ausrichten. Alles andere würde keinen Sinn ergeben.


----------



## Patze (26. August 2011)

*AW: Netzteil Einbau, Lüfterausrichtung unten oben*



Maett schrieb:


> [...] und zudem kann die Luft, wenn ich sie nach unten blasen lasse, nicht nach außen strömen, da im Boden keine Löcher vorhanden sind.[...]


 
Ja richtig, nach oben. Aber unabhängig davon bläst doch jedes NT die erwärmte Luft nach hinten (Rückseite des PC-Gehäuse) raus (dort wo das NT-Kabel eingesteckt wird) und nicht dort, wo die Netzteilfläche am größten ist. Also so (blauer Pfeil ist die kalte Frischluft, welche eingesaugt wird und der rote ist die warme Luft):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maett (26. August 2011)

*AW: Netzteil Einbau, Lüfterausrichtung unten oben*

Für mich hat sich das immer sehr nach rauspusten angefühlt. War ein Dark Power Pro P9 750w von bequiet.

Aber du hast Recht, wenn er an der Stelle nicht rauspustet, sondern reinzieht kann man das auch so verbauen wie es auf den Bildern von PCGH zu sehen war 

War so sicher, dass er nicht zieht aber macht Sinn.

Danke


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. August 2011)

*AW: Netzteil Einbau, Lüfterausrichtung unten oben*

Richtig jedes Netzteil saugt die Luft an, da diese ja Kühlluft genutzt wird. Auch kann man es leicht sehen wenn auf den Lüfter schaut, sieht man die Nabe des Propellers ist es die Saugseite.


----------



## affli (26. August 2011)

*AW: Netzteil Einbau, Lüfterausrichtung unten oben*

Jeder Lüfter gibt durch die verwirblungen usw. Luft auch in gegenrichtung ab. 

Aber du kannst versichtert sein, das jeder NT lüfter Luft ins NT rein Pustet und nicht umgekehrt! 
Daher werden die NT's auch immer wie häufiger so positioniert!


----------



## Patze (27. August 2011)

*AW: Netzteil Einbau, Lüfterausrichtung unten oben*

Beispielbild : Bild: pc7fn_curm8.jpg - abload.de

So habe ich es übrigens in meinem Lian Li auch gelöst. Netzteil saugt Frischluft vom Boden (Gehäuse steht bei mir nicht auf dem Tisch sondern auf dem Boden) und pustet die erwärmte Luft hinten an der Rückseite des PCs aus.


----------

